# [url]www.espana-discovery.com[/url] 2010



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

*www.espana-discovery.com 2010*

www.espana-discovery.com is active!!!!!


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Might be an idea to check your inbox from time to time then :roll: 

Just an idea :wink:


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

This year we have added a new Spanish region for you to discover - the Community of Aragón. 21 new producers have agreed to welcome us to their properties.

We are also happy to announce that we have added a new stopover on the *Valencia coast*, a traditional Valencian restaurant on the beach very close to Cullera. We have also added a farm stopover in Galicia. This is our first host in the region we will be adding to the 2011.

There are now more than 70 hosts throughout Valencia, Cataluña and Aragon welcoming us to visit their farms and vineyards and to know more about theirproducts.

Thank you.
Nico
www.espana-discovery.com
[email protected]


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

*ESPAÑA DISCOVERY 2010, *
*Welcome!!*We started our adventure three years ago talking to Valencian vineyard owners. They welcomed the idea that motorhome users from all over Spain and the rest of Europe could visit their vineyards and be introduced to their wines. 
Daniel Belda, the oenologist and owner of Bodegas Daniel Belda, supported our plan and presented the idea to the Council of the Denomination of Origin of Valencia. From here we visited all the Valencian vineyards to present the idea to them.

*2008 - Valencia*. By chance we met one of the best known vineyard owners from Fontanars del Alforins at a wine tasting. Fontanars is a village with a long tradition of wine making. Forty years ago there were more than 90 small independent wine producers (bodegas) in the village - today there are six successful bodegas. In this zone predominates the grape variety Monastrell - a big, sweet grape of an intense dark red.
Miguel Velásquez, oenologist and joint owner with his father Carlos of Bodegas Los Frailes were the first to see the potential in the common interest of motorhome users and vineyard owners.

*2009. Cataluña *welcomed us with open arms and 38 new stopovers were introduced. Places to park, rest and visit our friendly host vineyards. From Reus visiting El Priorat and Montsant, Falset, Montserrat, Conca de Barberá, Lleida and Costers del Segre. Enjoy the cava of Sant Sadurni d'Anoia and the outskirts of Barcelona, Sant Celoni and La Masía (restaurant).
Pass through El Ampurdán and its attractive route of vineyards and olive oil mills between La Jonquera (Espolla-Garriguella) and the Gulf of Roses. Visit the small bodega of Can Sais in Vall Llobrega very close to Palamos and Palafrugell.

*2010. Aragon*. 20 new and varied stopovers have been introduced including restaurants, vineyards, a chocolate factory and even a Monastery! 
Bodegas Pablo our kind host in Almonacid de la Sierra, Cariñena produce an impressive wine (95 points in the Parker Guide).
The small bodega Esteban Castejón in Ibdes surprises with the quality of its century old vines. Ibdes is situated at the centre of a triangle formed by Alhama de Aragón, Jaraba and the Monasterio de Piedra - spas that form the principle tourist destinations of the area. 
The denomination of origin Somontano has seen its hard work rewarded with new vineyards and the recognition of its wines both by consumers and critics within Spain and the rest of the world. Somontano welcomes the motorhome members of España Discovery in many of its vineyards. Amongst others José María and Marisa owners of Bodegas Aldahara in Estadilla, Villa d'Orta, Bodega Pirineos and Bodega Alodia are awaiting your visits.
In Albarracín the cheese makers, ham curers and artisanal brewery provide a warm welcome.

*2011. Galicia!!*
Slowly each year more and more motorhome users are supporting this scheme which is of mutual benefit to both the moterhome community and small agricultural producers. Thanks to the support of motorhome users in Spain, the United Kingdom, Holland, Belgium and other European countries areas of Spain not normally included on the tourist routes are being discovered and enjoyed.

Kind regards,
Nico Nunez-Guerrero


----------

